# [Auditions] Looking for singers for an original music circle



## Dollykiss (Jul 16, 2020)

Quintessence is an upcoming music circle, and music group. We will mainly create original songs and content, however we will occasionally do covers. Quintessence will release music that can focus one, multiple, or all of our vocalists. We strive to create music that is deeper that people can relate to, but also that takes us to another world, and revolves around fantasy. Genres we will focus on include pop, folk, classical, orchestral, ambient, new age, r&b, edm, and experimental. We will also do a lot of crossovers within genres. We take inspiration from Wave, Akiko Shikata, Kokia, Kaoling, Sam Smith, Ed Sheeran, Jojo, Epica, and more. We are seeking people that are creative, genuine, like to experiment, and don't like to limit themselves. Many of our original vocal tracks include complex vocal arrangements, and many of our instrumentals are highly emotive. We seek to have our music be both moving and impactful, and masterfully crafted.

Members of Quintessence are expected to commit and be active, this is a permanent group, and you will be expected to meet tight deadlines, and take an active part in insuring our success. Inability to communicate and meet deadlines, will result in potential kick from the group. All members are expected to take part in the creative process as well, and grow as individuals. It will be mandatory for vocalists to adapt themselves and learn how to sing within various genres. For vocalists, they will need to be comfortable being on camera, majority of our videos and pictures will feature the vocalists, and other staff, themselves. We will also occasionally live stream, and while not mandatory for all members, it is appreciated if you can contribute. Visit our website for memberlist, bios, samples, and more. https://studiocreations.wixsite.com/quintessencemusic

Vocalists: Currently only seeking females, but open to occasionally feature male vocals, though we may accept the right person. Must be able to record themselves on camera, and be comfortable doing so. Must also be able create vocal melodies and harmonies. Seeking a lyric soprano or coluratura soprano, dramatic voice type of any kind, coluratura contralto. Not open to mezzo sopranos, unless you are a dramatic mezzo soprano. Please send mixed AND raw samples, and list your video and audio gear. Links to anything which show your camera quality, or you on camera are also desired, but not mandatory. Please also send us a short intro!

Member Musts

Respectful and helpful to other members.
Acts professional but also approachable and genuine, we want everyone to be able to be themselves.
Upholds a positive attitude and image for both themselves and the group, not just with us, but around others, and all social medias.
Has a can do attitude, and is always willing to jump in and help.
Is able to take constructive criticism and is introspective.
Is able to work with other's creative ideas, but can also contribute their own.
Is a team player.
Is willing to learn and improve, doesn't believe they know all the answers.

For quick contact and questions message Danielle

*Discord:* Danielle#5039
*Twitter:* ItsRaindeavor​


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Dollykiss said:


> [Quintessence is an upcoming music circle, and music group. We will mainly create original songs and content, however we will occasionally do covers. Quintessence will release music that can focus one, multiple, or all of our vocalists. We strive to create music that is deeper that people can relate to, but also that takes us to another world, and revolves around fantasy. Genres we will focus on include pop, folk, classical, orchestral, ambient, new age, r&b, edm, and experimental. We will also do a lot of crossovers within genres. We take inspiration from Wave, Akiko Shikata, Kokia, Kaoling, Sam Smith, Ed Sheeran, Jojo, Epica, and more. We are seeking people that are creative, genuine, like to experiment, and don't like to limit themselves. Many of our original vocal tracks include complex vocal arrangements, and many of our instrumentals are highly emotive. We seek to have our music be both moving and impactful, and masterfully crafted.
> 
> Members of Quintessence are expected to commit and be active, this is a permanent group, and you will be expected to meet tight deadlines, and take an active part in insuring our success. Inability to communicate and meet deadlines, will result in potential kick from the group. All members are expected to take part in the creative process as well, and grow as individuals. It will be mandatory for vocalists to adapt themselves and learn how to sing within various genres. For vocalists, they will need to be comfortable being on camera, majority of our videos and pictures will feature the vocalists, and other staff, themselves. We will also occasionally live stream, and while not mandatory for all members, it is appreciated if you can contribute. Visit our website for memberlist, bios, samples, and more. https://studiocreations.wixsite.com/quintessencemusic
> 
> ...


I made it more readable, perhaps it helps


----------

